# Squidget 2 month Pics!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I gave Squidget a bath tonight and took some Pics! I got a few close ups of his injury! And a couple good Pics of his feet! His injury is doing real well, even tho it stll looks icky, it is much better! His feet and legs do not improve, and I am thinking about, stop trying to fix them and to start trying to help him figure out how to deal with it! Other than that he is getting quite feisty and rips at the bandage, almost has it off by morning!

For new pics click on 2 months old!
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Squidget

Thanks Denise


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Denise,

Squidget is soooo lucky to have you, and in spite of his problems, he is a little darling and just looks too cute fresh from bath time. Thank you for all you do for this precious little one....

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

Awww....poor little innocent Squidget. Boy oh boy, he's been through hell and back for sure and I'm not even sure how to react to these new pictures. 

If I may be honest, it's so obvious that he's lagging behind tremendously still but he's very vibrant looking at the photos. At two months old, he should look very different from this in many ways. He's attained full size and weight though but his feathers are lacking somewhat and his beak still looks a little underdeveloped. HOWEVER, he's showing no signs of illness or distress whatsoever. I don't envy you and again, I have to be honest because the job you've committed yourself to is one of the hardest things anyone can commit themselves to

I wish I could offer you a "magic pill", I would love to say that "such and such" will fix him up in a week...but I can't and I don't think any of us can It's going to be a long road ahead for you and him but you've stuck with it this long and showing no signs of dispair. You've worked a miracle here, you've done the impossible....you've been a workhorse in your tenacity and efforts with him.

You are to be honoured in the highest regard for what you've done and are doing. If things don't work out, and that is only an "IF"....you will have to try to see the INCREDIBLE achievements and roads that YOU have paved here.

You're an INCREDIBLE person, Denise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Denise, your bandage does a great job of protecting that injury so it can heal. Amazing seeing those long flight feathers on our little Squidget!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you Brad!

Yes! he is way underdeveloped and always has been! I am hoping that could be to his advandage, as he is still growing! All I can say, is that he still seems to be very happy, even tho he must wait for me to get home and pick him up, to help him drink and eat!

He really needs a stay at home Mom! Lol! By the way I wish you had a majic pill to!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you Fp,

Yes! he is a darling for sure! But he hates bath time!

TerriB, yes! I have worked hard getting a bandage to stay on, as he pecks them off!

Denise


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

I think he's a beautiful little bird. Very lucky to have someone like you that is helping him along. That is great.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise,


Yea Squidget! Yea Denise!


He is just SO cute...!

And of course, he is on his own time-table...


Do you know what breed of Pigeons some of his ancestors are or were?

Are there any 'Scandaroons' maybe?

He does look happy!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Phil,

I will ask about ancestors the next time I see the breeder! As i would have no clue! All I know is racing pigeon. He must be quite large, because the flight suit I ordered was way to small and had to send it back!

Denise


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Very cute pic! I love his colour!!! I would like to know what breed that is as well...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Denise,*

I'm not surprised you had to send his flight suit back. I think homers (if that is what he is) seem to fall in a larger category than so-called normel pigeons (x-wide)!

He does look like a happy little guy and I am really pulling for him! You are doing such a great job, which is soooo much harder with a "special needs" guy like Squidget!

Mr. Squeaks and I send BIG HUGS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

*A little philosophy*

I'm actually sort of jealous of you having squiget to take care of. I have five birds, but it's my blind one, Izze, who I have to admit I love the most. He needs me. I really care for the others, but it's different.

I believe you once suggested that you are just postponing the inevitable. Well, yes you are. As a matter of fact you have done just that. Squidget would have had no chance without you. You have fended off death this long. Pigeons seem to have a strong will to live. I'm pretty sure Squidget prefers life to death. You have given him two months of life. Just that is of great value.

Monica


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Denise,

I have to second everything that has been said on this new thread.

Squidget has made an incredible milestone in his life, because of your wonderful intervention & supportive care. Squidget is a doll, and I have this insatiable desire to hug and kiss him.

You are truly an incredible person for your achievement. I thank you for all you have done for Squidget.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Monica,
You said it so well !! Squidget thinks he's normal. He's warm. He's safe. He's fed. He's loved. He's happy. He's alive. He'll never be cold, wet, hungry, afraid, or just disposed because he's different.
Daryl


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Monica,
Don't be to jealous. Squidget takes alot of work to care for! I must do everything for him, including the dreaded bath every couple days! Most of my free time is spent holding him. He is also a very expensive little critter, as he needs special arrangments to protect himself! But you are right, he is a very special bird and totally helpless. But I do love him dearly and worry about him everyday!

Denise


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Humble*

Denise,

You make me feel so very humble. What a fantastic person you are to to give and devote so much time to this poor little mite who needs so much care.

Your pictures of Squidget ( I'm wiping tear from my eyes as he looks so.....needy) show what a totally vulnerable little creature he is and how much you must love him to care so wonderfully for him with his apparent problems.

I really hope that a mircale happens and Squidget one day, can stand and fly like other pigeons.

Tania


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Denise,

now that I have Jane, my paralized little pigeon, I realize what you've been going through for all those past weeks. It's tough and so frustrating to try to make her comfortable, keep her clean and happy.
Jane loves to sit on my lap and eveytime I go to the computer she starts flapping, she wants to sit on my lap and be preened. Wish I had more time for her cause she has to spend a lot of time in her cage, but she can watch TV and the cats playing and out the window when the blinds are open.

You've been an inspiration to so many of us. Thank you.

I am still trying to figure how to keep her from flipping on her back and how to keep her clean when I am not home. Plus she won't eat on her own for whatever reason, but is drinking some water when offered to her.
Jane seems to hate her baths too LOL even though every time she poops she is trying to move from that spot and that's when she is flipping on her back.

Reti


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Reti,

Yes, it is very hard to keep them comfortable and clean! Squidget falls over on his side so I am always trying to prop him up. I think they love sitting on laps because they get supported and can look arround and preen themselves a little! I always feel guilty when not home or to busy to hold him!

The little cat bed in the pics is very handy, I got one with low sides so he could still flap, also its padded and very soft! I can take him room to room with me, set it on a table so he is still near and I can keep my eye on him! I keep a paper towel on the bottom that is changed each time I see him poop!
I got it at the dollar store for 6 dollars! Cheaper than all the paper towels I go thru! Lol!

Also the heated, vibrating foot bath is a great help! It's heated so water stays warm and it slowly vibrates the hard poop off!

I hope little Jane can recover and I still wish for a miracle for Squidget!

Denise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

dnrslucky1 said:


> ...Also the heated, vibrating foot bath is a great help! It's heated so water stays warm and it slowly vibrates the hard poop off!
> Denise


Sqidget has a jacuzzi!!! Denise, you are a first-class caregiver!!!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What a fantastic idea with the jacuzzi foot spa for squidget!!
He is an absolutely adorable little pidgie, I wish you continued success with this little one 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you! Terri and Alaska!

He! He! I thought it was a good idea to, but Squidget sure dosen't! He gets it anyway because it makes my job a bit easier! Wish he thought of it like a jaccuzi!
Denise


----------

